# AeroPonics Question



## wikkedsun (Jul 11, 2007)

Im currently running an aerojet system i have it spraying 20 minutes on 10 minutes off. i was wondering if that was enough, also im curious as to if i should water at night since they dont need the water. please help me thanks


----------



## Mr.Rookie (Jul 16, 2007)

im no expert but from what i read the most u want to turn the water off for aeroponics is no more than a minute or they will dry out


----------



## KADE (Jul 17, 2007)

That is wrong... they won't die off on you that quick... takes a couple days..

10 minutes an hour is what I used to run.... but then I got lazy n didn't want to deal with a million timers... so I ran 24/7... sound wasn't an issue...    now remember that the longer between the plants getting water then more they'll grow roots and clog up things as well.


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 17, 2007)

so the longer between feedings the more the roots will grow? thats a great fact to know. i also have a question also with controlling root rot. i didnt think u could get root rot in an aero system but a friend of mine did how do i prevent this?


----------



## KADE (Jul 17, 2007)

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> so the longer between feedings the more the roots will grow? thats a great fact to know. i also have a question also with controlling root rot. i didnt think u could get root rot in an aero system but a friend of mine did how do i prevent this?


 
It is impossible to get root rot in a proper aero system. Period.

Perhaps it was pythium or some kinda bacteria, something like that. Or the roots were completely submerged in stale water...


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 18, 2007)

kade i private messaged you. yea i didnt think u could get root rot in an aero system i actually started to argue with him about how you shouldnt get root rot in any hydro system


----------



## Bignuts44 (Aug 2, 2007)

So it is okay to run aeroponic sprayers 24/7 with no problems??


----------



## j99jm (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, it is.  I ran mine 24/7 with absolutely no problems.  It was actually a beautiful grow, with colas bigger than Coke cans =)


----------



## KADE (Aug 11, 2007)

When doing an aero grow.. it is good to have a flush day every res change... or you will have clogged sprayers......  especially on ur 2nd grow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 11, 2007)

I use an anti-bacterial in my aero system. This will avoid any contamination coming from any source. If it enters your reservoir via the plant base, your hands, or when you add nutrients, it will die this way.

Also, having the proper pump is important. Too weak and your sprayers will clog more frequently.

There are also many types, brands and quality of spray heads out there. If you get the top quality and use a high pressure pump that matches the spray heads, clogging will be minimal.

I didn't keep the packaging for mine. I'll look and see if I can find my last order and tell you what I have.

The better quality high pressure pumps can get costly, but you get what you pay for in aeroponics.


----------



## j99jm (Aug 11, 2007)

Very true.  I haven't explored many options in sprayers, since the ones I have have been working just fine.  I use the green ones from Lowe's that spin with a 350 gph pump.. (I think)  As long as you use a good filter or two and don't let the roots grow into it, it seems to work pretty well.  I also flush it once a week with a very diluted bleach water solution then put it in the shower with the top off and the shower head pouring right into it while it runs, flushing the water out and down the drain for a few hours to make sure all the bleach is out.  Works pretty well so far!


----------

